# I spilled soda into my cube.



## ExoCorsair (Sep 30, 2008)

A cup of Sierra Mist spilled all over my desk. It was awful.

That said, once I cleaned it out, it became very loose...


----------



## Hadley4000 (Sep 30, 2008)

Someone spilled a coke onto my cube at school. I was pissed.


----------



## Dene (Sep 30, 2008)

I dropped a plastic bag with my work uniform, my main speedcube, and a bottle of Lift+ with a plastic lid once. Naturally, the lid smashed, and the drink went everywhere.


----------



## Leviticus (Sep 30, 2008)

I had 6 cubes in my bag along with a nintendo DS. My mother energy drink cracked and spilt everywhere in my bag, all my cubes were screwed and my DS won't turn on


----------



## Fobo911 (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, darn all of these accidents...

Now, one of my own... A relative of mine snuck into the restroom to take a dump while playing around with MY storebought cube back then when I didn't have a DIY.

Guess what happened? *He dropped it in the toilet water with his urine and his feces. He even showed me it. I made him dig it out and clean the crap out of it. Then I made him keep it, because I don't trust cubes that were submerged in crap, literally.

I will never keep my cubes unattended EVER again. Haha.*


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Sep 30, 2008)

my cube literally got sanded by falling into a bucket of sand


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 30, 2008)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> my cube literally got sanded by falling into a bucket of sand



same here


----------



## MasakitChan (Sep 30, 2008)

All my first eastsheens except my 4x4 fell from the 2nd floor. My 5x5 was terribly spilled all over the roof, the floor, and the street in front of our school gate.

I also spilled water on my storebought. It became awful.


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 30, 2008)

how did you guys manage to drop your cube in a 'bucket of sand' surely the bucket can't have been that big, were you just unlucky?

fingers crossed, I've done nothing like this yet, but I'm sure eventually my time will come.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 30, 2008)

Actually I dropped it at the beach not in a bucket...


----------



## cookingfat (Sep 30, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> Actually I dropped it at the beach not in a bucket...



I see. I guess if you're on a beach the odds are against you. Did it make your cube better or worse?


oh, and what's sierra mist?


----------



## KConny (Sep 30, 2008)

I once poped into boiling water. But it was only in there for three seconds, floating on the top. Nothing happend to it.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 30, 2008)

cookingfat said:


> Swoncen said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I dropped it at the beach not in a bucket...
> ...



At this time I had vaseline in my cube so I had to open it and remove both the vaseline and the sand. There was not much difference after that...


----------



## Crickets (Sep 30, 2008)

I also dropped mine in sum sand haha, at my brothers house I was walkin around outside and my nephew came and tackled me and it flew into his sandbox. lol


----------



## Kian (Sep 30, 2008)

dropped it while taking a whirlpool bath once. it was humorous to turn it and watch the water shoot out later.


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 30, 2008)

@cookingfat
Sierra Mists is a soda, almost like Sprite and 7UP. I think it's only in the US.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 30, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> Actually I dropped it at the beach not in a bucket...


Same here. My storebought was dropped on a beach, and it now turns wonderfully!


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 30, 2008)

This is sierra mist: EDIT: LOL I didn't know the picture was that big! Should get the point across.







Nothing like that has happened to me, though. The closest thing is when I dropped my 5x5 and the core snapped. I have yet to fix this problem :/ Other than that, I have been lucky... or maybe I've just been careful. I never take my cubes anywhere.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 30, 2008)

I've gotten soda on my 2x2-5x5 when I kept all the cubes and a bottle of soda in a single area in my bag. The bottle wasn't closed up completely and my cubes got soaked...actually this is the reason to my destroying my entire 2x2-5x5 trying to clean them all out.


----------



## linkmaster03 (Oct 1, 2008)

I've had no accidents with my cubes.


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 1, 2008)

one time i was trying to lube my crappy store bought i got a sharped pencil the tip went inside the piece came out i tried to put back the the pencil tip to where the piece was gone when it came out i put the piece in it moves godly


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 1, 2008)

Soda?
What's soda? 

I got a cube soaked with coffee once. Got all nasty and sticky but once I cleaned it up it was the same as before.


----------



## JLarsen (Oct 2, 2008)

haha it's funny how nobody but a cuber can understand why we are so protective of our cubes. I always find myself saying the same thing, "that thing is friggin expensive!!!" Not to mention the amount of time I spend on making my cubes to perfection in tuning and all that poop. =\


----------



## Kyorinkai (Oct 2, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Soda?
> What's soda?
> 
> I got a cube soaked with coffee once. Got all nasty and sticky but once I cleaned it up it was the same as before.



Ahem..... Sorry about that btw, that was a bad day. First time I'm in your house and I knock over a cup of coffee and a whole bottle of rubbing alcohol (of which I used trying to clean the coffee out of your cube). Not to mention all those extra holes in your wall from playing darts (they were even plastic tipped). Yet I wonder why I've only been allowed back once since then.

I ruin my own cubes as well. I take one with me while I go out to eat, yet I can't stop in the middle of a solve when the food comes. This always leads to pops that unfortunately land in a big pile of orange chicken or in a bowl of soup.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Oct 2, 2008)

So I'm the only one with a positive experience with soda getting into my cube?


----------



## Lofty (Oct 2, 2008)

I've gotten dirt in my cube before. I just washed it out and it was fine. My green cube has had dirt in it and been dropped so many times, it has the dings to prove it.


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 2, 2008)

Kyorinkai said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Soda?
> ...



Hah, yeah, that was very entertaining.
I nearly had a pop into some school soup... yum. GI sludge in my cube. I've had a lot of close calls but other than the coffee everything's stayed pretty clean.

Still...
No one's answered my question, what is this soda you speak of?


----------



## darkzelkova (Oct 2, 2008)

My 2x2, 4x4, and 5x5 just LOVE to fall apart in my backpack on days that I forget to put them in a baggy or something. It really sucks lol


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 2, 2008)

Once I smoked Shisha (Nargile, Hookah) and played with my very loose Type F. Suddenly I had an explosive pop where 5-6 pieces popped out trough the whole room and one landed on the hot cole.. just for a split second..


----------



## Lofty (Oct 2, 2008)

are we supposed to call it pop? is that why you are questioning what soda is?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 2, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> Once I smoked Shisha (Nargile, Hookah) and played with my very loose Type F. Suddenly I had an explosive pop where 5-6 pieces popped out trough the whole room and one landed on the hot cole.. just for a split second..



I've dropped a coal on one of my cubes before. Melted the sticker and plastic a little bit...not so good...
And it smelled questionable ever since I did that.


----------



## cookingfat (Oct 3, 2008)

Vulosity said:


> @cookingfat
> Sierra Mists is a soda, almost like Sprite and 7UP. I think it's only in the US.



Ah right, it's pop.

You guys get Mountain Dew as well, you lucky people. 

us in the UK pay about £15 a case for that stuff. around ($30)


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 3, 2008)

To clear things up:

Soda is what we Americans call "Pop".


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

Some Americans. I'm out here in Colorado and people call it 'soda'...its so weird, I hate it...(I'm originally from Rochester, NY)


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Oct 3, 2008)

http://tastyresearch.files.wordpress.com/2006/10/popvssodamap.png

I live in the duck-shaped dark yellow region near the San Francisco Bay. Also, since when is "Coke" a generic name for a soft drink?


----------



## CAT13 (Oct 3, 2008)

I knew that some people call it soda, but since when was there "other"?!?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 3, 2008)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Also, since when is "Coke" a generic name for a soft drink?


You haven't been to the Southeast, have you?



CAT13 said:


> I knew that some people call it soda, but since when was there "other"?!?


Soda pop, carbonated drink, tonic...some people are weird.

EDIT:
Soft drink. That's probably the majority of the "other" responses.


----------

